# should i get a detolf? or stick w/ plaza?



## ava van straten (Oct 5, 2021)

hi all,

i’m new to here and just wanted to ask what i should do about my (dwarf) ham’s cage. i’ve had him for a month and he’s been very calm and happy. today i noticed him biting and climbing the bars, only briefly though. i’m not sure why this is as his cage is 100x50cm and he has tons of foraging material, a large sandbath and wheel, 6+ inches of bedding and lots of toys and things to chew. i don’t know if his cage is just a bit small? i was thinking about upgrading him to a detolf but this would be costly for me as i’d need to buy a matching/similar style table for it to sit on, as well as the detolf and materials for the lid (looking at £200+ in total). i don’t mind spending it as i want him to be happy but i’d just like someone else’s opinion. i don’t want him to hurt himself or damage his teeth if he continues to climb and chew the bars.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

A month isn't very long if I'm honest, the little guy is still settling in. Can you post a picture of your set-up to see if we can suggest anything before you get a detolf.

What's his free roam area like? How much time does he spend there?


----------



## heidii (May 5, 2019)

I would *completely* recommend upgrading to a DETOLF. If you can afford it, it's a brilliant upgrade. 
Some hamsters are more active than others, so whilst your cage does meet the minimum, it might not be meeting his individual needs for enrichment. The DETOLF will prevent your hamster from hurting itself on the cage, and you can even go about with a custom lid if it's a bit of an escape artist.

Whilst you have only had him for a month, it's best to move him due to the current difficulties you face, and then allow him to really settle in this new cage


----------

